# dark periods with clots and clomid ???



## Anatelle

I had my periods this week, after being on 100mg of clomid. (I was on 50mg the cycle before.)

My typical periods usually start and end with black disharge with blood in between. But this time, i had quite heavy dark blood that was more like... clots, but linked between themselves by tiny strings. Not like gelly blood (which used to happen before, when i was on the pill i think). I had a 31 days cycle with ovulation (induced by HCG injection) on day 16.

And i'm wondering whether there is something wrong with my womb... (on top of my ovaries as i have PCOS).

My body has had different reactions each cycle lately. But i've been on metformin, clomiphen and HCG, so i think it changes everything.

Last time, when i was on 50mg of clomiphen, i didn't have any ovulation, and had my periods after a 36days cycle. But they were totally painless. not even the slightest sensation which was very strange as i have alway had very painful periods.

And my periods before, which was after i had taken metformin for a month (and a 42 days cycle) i had brown disharge for 4full days before my periods started.

Otherwise, with no medication, i have on average a 70 days cycle, brown/black disharge about 6 hours before my periods and painful periods.

If you have any idea why i could have dark and thick periods with clots this time, using metformin, i'm happy to hear your thought...


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi my 1st cycle of clomid 50 mg days 2-6 made me get that black discharge stuff b4 af arrived....i was very concerned but my fs wasnt & said its just the clomid changing hormones etc.....the last 3 cycles of clomid i have taken i havent got any of the black stuff & my spotting i usually get b4 af has stopped which im hoping must be a good sign....i seem to be responding well to the clomid & can actually feel myself when i ovulate now!!! xx


----------



## Mrs R

Clomid also gave me really dark AF, almost like it was black. I thought I was dying but turns out clomid does this! lol Try not to worry, although i know it's a bit stange


----------

